# St. John Car Rental



## ajb116 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

We are very excited for our week trip to the Westin St. John for March 15-22. We were hoping someone could give us some advice on car rental agencies. I am 25 so apparently O'Connor at the Westin will not rent to me but I believe the other agencies will and given they are all the same price it just matters the overall service level. Any recommendations will be much appreciated! 

Also, we were not planning on renting a car in St. Thomas for logisitics purposes unless someone has compelling evidence!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 14, 2013)

I would recommend renting a car on StT and taking the car barge to StJ - what are your logistic purposes for not doing so?  What do you need for compelling evidence?  {because you want to donate $120pp to the Westin Breeze }

I have done the trip from STT to StJ many different ways - and we now always rent on StT and get picked-up (and drop-off) at STT - hard to beat.

Otherwise... O'Connor won't rent to you because you are 25yr? - isn't that generally the cut-off?  If you choose a StJ rental company - I would choose one that allows you to park on their lot in Cruz Bay (StJ Rental for example) as parking can be a challenge at certain times - I would stay away from Conrad Sutton.

IMO - it is important to get a car with good brakes, good tires, AC and a cabin that locks (also for us - one with a mini-RCA jack to listen to music) - don't worry about dings/scrapes, but take photos - also be careful with getting sand in the car (hard to do...) as many will charge a cleaning fee (we use a refillable gallon water jug that we carry in the car  to clean off our feet and legs following a beach day)

good luck.


----------



## ajb116 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi David,

I will be travelling with my mother and she is concerned about driving in St. Thomas being two women and not really knowing where we are going! I think for this trip we are going to take a taxi from the airport to the passenger barge and check everything thing out for next time! 

I think we are going to try Sunshine's Car Rental because they are relatively new so there cars are all from this year. Thanks for the tips on the cleaning process! I will let you know how Sunshine's is if you ever want to try STJ rentals again!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2013)

I would recommend taking the Westin ferry - the hassle and cost of taking the public ferry and 2 taxis is not worth it.  They all charge per passenger and per luggage.  This are tax-buses and not dual passenger taxis - they pickup and drop off people along the way.

Not sure if you are used to it, but when you get off the plane it is hot/humid - you will be waiting for luggage at the belt in an open terminal (hot/humid), then frag your bags to the taxi bus - load them, take the taxi 30-40 mins to the passenger ferry, drag bags thru the line and leave to be loaded, on the other side, dis-embark, get bags - drag down the dock to the next taxi-bus, load and then taxi to WSJ (unless you decide to get a 4WD in Cruz Bay.  You will want a ferry dock pickup because you will not want to drag luggage to the car rental place.

I have done this - it is no way to start vacation.  If you are not going to pickup a car at STT, drive to the car barge, and take across (easy), I would go with the Westin ferry which is by far the easiest.

Just a heads-up to what to be prepared for.


----------



## SunnyVI (Dec 4, 2013)

*Cost of getting to Westin from airport*

If you don't take the Westin ferry (easy) or take the car over (easy) here's the taxi process and cost:

Get your luggage, head to taxi stand. Wait for the taxi van to fill up (you share the taxi van with up to 12 people total. This means that you also have to wait through their stops as the ferry to STJ is typically the last stop from the airport, but not always. Cost per person: $10 plus $4 for checked bags and $2 for carry on luggage. 

Once you're dropped at Ferry, the tickets are 7 per person each way plus baggage fees ($2-4 per bag). The ferry leaves every houron the hour, so there's a possible one hour wait time depending on when you show up. There's a bar right at the ferry dock. Have a cocktail. 

17 minutes later you arrive in Cruz Bay. Find the taxi dispatcher and get cab to Westin. Again: you pay bag fees of $2-$4 and the rate per person is $5 (last I checked). 

So base rate per person is $39 plus baggage fees (I'm guessing you'll each have at least one bag, adding $12 to this trip) So now we are at $51 per person EACH WAY. 

Westin Ferry: Get your bags, walk to Westin desk at airport. turn your brain off here. They take care of the rest. Last time I checked this was$120 per person roundtrip. 

Car: Get your bags, walk to rental counter. Get car. Drive to ferry (30 min drive at about 20 MPH. Leave airport: take a right at first light. When you see Wendy's at light, take a left. At the next light take a right. Once you see KFC, take a right at the next light. Drive until you're in Red Hook. Car ferry is across from the only gas station there). The car ferry leaves STT to STJ until 7 pm and is $50 Round trip TOTAL. You will also save $$ on your rental car. 

Summary: 

DIY Taxi/Ferry: $100+ per person RT (kind of a pain).

Westin Ferry: $120 per person RT, unless they've raised the price, which is possible. Call 340-693-800 to confirm. (a toddler could do it)

Car ferry: $50 RT for the car and all passengers. (easier than DIY, slightly more involved than Westin)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 5, 2013)

Great breakdown - accept our car rental company (Amalie) picks us up right outside STT with paperwork all neat and 4WD ready to go. Amalie costs more, but their cars are brand new (or as new as island cars can be).

I have taken all methods - but the Westin ferry was only $65RTpp for Owners back then (sadly no longer) - we rent (4 adults) on StT now and take car barge.  For the public ferry method - dragging our bags around in the heat/humidity is no way to start a vacation (esp after traveling all the way from from CA).

Only pay for 1-way for car ferry - you do not want to hang out waiting for the same ferry for the RT.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 29, 2013)

*Car Rental in STT*

Hi David and all,
We are traveling to STT next Saturday.  We haven't yet made a reservation for a car.  Is this recommended to do ahead of time or to just rent it when we arrive at STT?  You recommend Amalie as your rental company of choice.  We are 4 adults traveling with plenty of luggage (at least 4 large suitcases) so what type of vehicle would you recommend?  We are staying at Marriott Frenchman's cove and planning to go to St John's via ferry during our trip.  
Any help you can provide would be appreciated.  Thanks. 

Brian


----------



## Tia (Dec 29, 2013)

For high season definitely make your reservations ahead of time.


----------



## Conan (Dec 29, 2013)

SunnyVI said:


> Summary:
> 
> DIY Taxi/Ferry: $100+ per person RT (kind of a pain).
> 
> ...



One more alternative which I'm considering:

_Rachel Brown _(private taxi) will meet us at STT airport, $50 one-way for two to public ferry.  
_Public ferry_ ~$25 one-way for two to Cruz Bay. 
Pick up rental car from _Conrad Sutton_ in Cruz Bay and drive to Westin.
(Conrad Sutton charges $525/week for base model fwd in peak season; I'm told the advantage of renting from him is the free parking in town.)


----------



## djdavid79 (Jan 2, 2014)

My husband and I will be making our first trip to WSJ in April, and we decided to take the Westin ferry because of the easy factor. 

How hard will it be for us to get around the island to different beaches if we want to take cabs? Maybe we should rent a car for a day or two while on the island? How expensive are cabs?


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 2, 2014)

djdavid79 said:


> <snip> How expensive are cabs?



See http://www.vinow.com/stjohn/getting_around_stj/taxi.php
or
http://www.stjohnbeachguide.com/Taxis.htm


----------



## djdavid79 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you — great info!


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 3, 2014)

djdavid79 said:


> Thank you — great info!



Keep in mind that "cab" here means a bench/seat in the back of a truck...but not all that bad, though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 7, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Hi David and all,
> We are traveling to STT next Saturday.  We haven't yet made a reservation for a car.  Is this recommended to do ahead of time or to just rent it when we arrive at STT?  You recommend Amalie as your rental company of choice.  We are 4 adults traveling with plenty of luggage (at least 4 large suitcases) so what type of vehicle would you recommend?  We are staying at Marriott Frenchman's cove and planning to go to St John's via ferry during our trip.
> Any help you can provide would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> Brian



Sorry i missed this before you left - my comments are as above.  Reserve ahead of time - you probably already found this out.  4Dr Wrangler XL
The car barge is the way to go (esp with 4 adults and luggage) - it is the best value and simplest (unless you plan to stay at resort) - IMO

btw - pack less - you will not need all the stuff you think you will (esp shoes - Robin has finally gotten this...)


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 7, 2014)

*Roads are treacherous...be very careful*

Thanks David,
We rented through budget and got a good car, albeit a bit expensive.  We have really gotten a lot of use out of the car and are glad we are not relying in taxis to get around.  We will be going to St. John's on thur via the car ferry.  One word of caution when renting a car here.  Be careful about some of the side roads that you might wind up on.  We found out the hard way trying to get to the St.THOMAS synagogue.  The hill and the narrow curved roads were harrowing.  Be sure to know where you are going and don't wander off the main roads while driving here.  Be careful!


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 7, 2014)

bobpark56 said:


> See http://www.vinow.com/stjohn/getting_around_stj/taxi.php
> or
> http://www.stjohnbeachguide.com/Taxis.htm



Thanks for sharing this information. We will be going to StJ and STT in late April too.  Will be taking the Westin ferry back and forth, but need to decide if we want to rent a car for a day while on StJ. Looks like taking a cab to the beaches is the easiest way to go.

Really looking forward to this trip as we have never been to StJ and haven't been to STT since our honeymoon many years ago.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 10, 2014)

mjm1 said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. We will be going to StJ and STT in late April too.  Will be taking the Westin ferry back and forth, but need to decide if we want to rent a car for a day while on StJ. Looks like taking a cab to the beaches is the easiest way to go.
> 
> Really looking forward to this trip as we have never been to StJ and haven't been to STT since our honeymoon many years ago.



RE: easiest way to go back/forth from beaches while on StJ
1) Driving
2) Taxi
3) Hitchhiking
4) Walking
{kidding about the last two - although I did have to hitchhike/walk once when I lost car keys}

Taking a taxi is a hassle - and not quick.  As you haven't been there - a word of warning - it is HOT/HUMID in late April.  Plus, you are limiting yourself.  Even if only planning on checking out beaches for a few days - it is better to rent a car (w/ AC) on StJ, and not that much more costly than the taxi-buses.  I still do not get spending all the effort and cost to get to/from and stay at WSJ - and then cheap-out of transportation.  Don't be Penny-wise/Dollar-foolish.

Besides - how are you going to get over to Salt Pond (Coral Bay)?  Even the best beaches on the north-side (Maho/Frances) is a pretty far taxi ride (for the $/person).  No issue getting to Maho by taxi, but challenging to get back. Not sure even possible to Frances.  Why limit yourself?


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with David, after being here a week and spending the day at St. John yesterday.  Glad we had a car.  Got to stop where we wanted including some of the great overlook pull offs along route 10 over coral bay.   Also stopped at chateau Bodeaux on top of the mountain overlooking Coral bay and the entire western Virgin Islands.  Could see virgin Gorda from there.  The most spectacular views of my life (in the Americas).  Once you get used to the hilly and curvy roads you will be fine and glad you rented a car.  Even backing up onto the ferry from st Thomas to St John wasn't too bad.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 19, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Great breakdown - accept our car rental company (Amalie) picks us up right outside STT with paperwork all neat and 4WD ready to go. Amalie costs more, but their cars are brand new (or as new as island cars can be).
> 
> I have taken all methods - but the Westin ferry was only $65RTpp for Owners back then (sadly no longer) - we rent (4 adults) on StT now and take car barge.  For the public ferry method - dragging our bags around in the heat/humidity is no way to start a vacation (esp after traveling all the way from from CA).
> 
> Only pay for 1-way for car ferry - you do not want to hang out waiting for the same ferry for the RT.




I think we are going to try renting at STT with Amalie and take the car barge over.  We have never been, and have never driven on the left side, so it will be an experience.   David, do you have a contact that you use and do you recommend emphasizing about getting a good jeep in good condition with them when you make reservations?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a big reason why we rent from Amalie - their fleet has the newest vehicles. One less worry, but their prices are higher than others.  It is worth it to us.

Also, driving on the left in a car with US-style car (driver side on left) is not really that hard - especially when the speed limit is so low.  My rule is no screaming 'watch out!' by the passengers 

Just follow the signs to RedHook for the car barge - pay only for 1-way - the car barge is next to the passenger ferry.  You have to back onto the ferry - but they will direct you (although in their typical gruff style)

Here are directions from STT to RedHook that I have in my iPhone notes:
Turn right out of the airport and continue along the waterfront through several lights until the very end where you take a left at the light. The WICO cruise ship and Havensight Mall and Yacht Haven Grande will be on your right. A Pueblo Supermarket will be kitty-corner across the street and you'll pass by (on the left) a small KMart and MacDonalds, etc. Stay in the right lane at the next light and go right onto Rte 38. You'll go up Raphune Hill which segues into Weymouth Rhymer Highway, A couple of miles down the road you'll come to a traffic light and a big sign on the left for Market Square East - you'll see CostULess right there.

Continue on Rte 38 after Tutu Park Mall and at the second light turn right to continue on Rte 38 which will take you past Wyndham Sugar Bay, Point Pleasant, Sapphire, etc. and all the way into Red Hook where the ferry terminal will be on your left.

Just take whichever barge is leaving first and best advised to get a one-way ticket as they don't honor each other's tickets and you don't want to get hung up on your return trip.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the directions.   Would  you recommend the wrangler either 2 or 4 door over the others?  

Lee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 21, 2014)

hefleycatz said:


> Thanks for the directions.   Would  you recommend the wrangler either 2 or 4 door over the others?
> 
> Lee
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



With 4 passengers - the 4Dr
With 2 passengers - the 2Dr (they will only allow 2 passengers for the 2Dr)


----------



## malago (Jan 31, 2014)

*St. John*

Is it very difficult to trade into this this Resot?  I have a Marriot 2BR Maui Ocean Club  week that i would like to trade but wondering which time of the year would be best to go to St. John.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 31, 2014)

Best time in StJ would be anytime - it is really relative to the person. Some would prefer high-season to get away from snow - other would prefer low-season to get away from crowds.  We like June, and is when we go (every year) - prior to unpredictable weather, low season but not to the point of closures (Sept/Oct), and the sea on the north-side beaches is almost flat.

If you are asking what is best time to get a possible exchange - that depends on how you are going to do the exchange.  No doubt low-low season (Sept-Oct) would be the easiest to get a possible exchange, but you will be behind SVN exchanges, and II exchanges from those with SW priority.


----------

